# TV & Radio interference on heaters!? W..T..F!?!?



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=289

Can someone explain to me how a heater will interfere with a TV or radio? I'm a bit stumped on that.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Explanation. In todays high tech high frequency world it's not much of an issue. Tech junkies get it more then most cause they run alot of equipment. You also get alot on older type landline cordless phones.

http://www.stevelarkins.freeuk.com/tv_interference.htm


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Don't know about heaters... but I do know my blackberry causes feedback/interference with my speakers if I am too close to them or place it too close to them, so on that note I am ratehr careful about where anything that has some sort of transmitter/reciever is located in relation to other wired items.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

AquaNeko said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=289
> 
> Can someone explain to me how a heater will interfere with a TV or radio? I'm a bit stumped on that.


Of the top of my head my assumption would be since you're running AC current through an exposed wire, you're basically creating an antenna (that's heating up cause of how much current you're running through it) and it's radiating out electromagnetic radiation (as any antenna would) which is causing interference.

Harry


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/reviews/view_product_details.php?id=289
> 
> Can someone explain to me how a heater will interfere with a TV or radio? I'm a bit stumped on that.


There is probably something wrong with the power wire. I wouldn't use it anymore. I used to DJ years ago and I gave someone the mic. When they turned it on, a radio station was picked up. LOL. The cable basically became an antena.


----------

